# Comparative, Superlative



## Messquito

There are respectively two forms of both comparatives and superlatives, more/-er and most/-est, which can be very confusing, and makes me wonder why this occurs in English. (Maybe influenced by both Spanish and German?)
My question is, is there more than 2 forms of comparatives/superlatives in your language? (Especially when they are used differently according to the phonetic quality of the words, like in English.)

In Chinese, there's no such thing as in English:
Comparative: (比)較+Adj.(more+Adj.)/比+N.+更+Adj.(more+Adj.+than+N.), they are used in different structure, the former without "than+N," and the latter with "than+N."
Superlative: 最+Adj.


----------



## Delvo

I can't describe another language's conventions, but I can explain English's a bit. For words with multiple syllables, there's usually one syllable that we say with slightly more emphasis/energy than the others in the same word. There are several factors influencing the choice of which syllable it is. One of those is that the emphasized syllable shouldn't have more than two unemphasized ones after it in the same word. It would sound like the speaker had forgotten where the word is supposed to end and was letting it go on too long, or as if the emphasis should have been on some other syllable that we know it's never actually on. So, when we're using a word where adding another syllable at the end would break that "rule", we avoid it by using a separate word (more/most) instead of a suffix (er/est).


----------



## ger4

In German, the comparative and superlative is formed by adding suffixes:
_-->_ _lang (long) | länger (longer) | längst- (longest)_

... even where English uses 'more' and 'most':
_--> interessant (interesting) | interessanter (more interesting) | interessantest- (most interesting)_

Danish, on the other hand, forms the comparative and superlative according to similar rules as English. The length of an adjective plays a role here, as mentioned in the previous post:
_--> lang (long) | længere (longer) | længst- (longest)
--> interessant (interesting) | mere interessant (more interesting) | mest interessant (most interesting)
--> sulten (hungry) | mere sulten (hungrier) | mest sulten(hungriest)_
The last example shows that in some cases Danish makes use of the construction with '_mere_' and '_mest_' even with some relatively short adjectives - especiallly when they are participles.


----------



## Dymn

Catalan, Spanish and Romance languages in general add a particle meaning 'more' for the comparative and then the definite article for the superlative.

Catalan: _llarg, més llarg, el més llarg_
Spanish: _largo, más largo, el más largo_
French: _long, plus long, le plus long
_
Of course there are also irregular comparatives as in English, such as _millor/mejor/meilleur _'best', _pitjor/peor/pire _'worse'.


----------



## bazq

In Hebrew:

Comparative: "(more)+Adj. (more) than X". The word for "more" can precede or follow the Adj, and it is optional. You can just say "Adj. than X" and it means the same thing.
דניאל יותר גבוה ממיכאל [Daniel yoter gavo'a meMichael] 
דניאל גבוה יותר ממיכאל [Daniel gavo'a yoter meMichael]
דניאל גבוה ממיכאל [Daniel gavo'a meMichael] 
All mean "Daniel is taller than Michael".

Superlative: "the + Adj. + in more".
דניאל הגבוה ביותר [Daniel hagavo'a beyoter] 
And in everyday Modern Hebrew more commonly:
דניאל *הכי *גבוה [Daniel *hakhi *gavo'a] 
Both mean "Daniel is the tallest".


----------



## bigic

Serbian:
Comparative is formed by adding _-ji_ or _-iji_ (f. _-ja_ or _-ija_, n. _-je_ or _-ije_) to the end of the positive. But then the whole word is changed due to palatalization, sibilarization, silent _a_...
There are exceptions: _-ši/ša/še_ is added only in three nouns: _lep, mek_ and _lak_, and there are totally irregular nouns.
Superlative is formed by adding_ naj-_ to the beginning of the comparative.
Examples:
dobar, bolji, najbolji
jak, jači, najjači (NOT najači)
mek, mekši, najmekši
star, stariji, najstariji


----------



## franknagy

In Hungarian the _*comparative *_is made by a binding vowel in case of adjectived ending with consonants determined by the class of the root vowel and the -bb suffix.
Examples:
magas -> magasabb = tall -> taller, 
öreg -> öregebb  = old -> older.

In case of adjectives ending with vowels no binging voewel is inserted but the ending vowel becomes long.

Examples:
hülye -> hülyébb = stupid -> more stupid, 
csúnya -> csúnyább  = ugly -> uglier.

A very important exception:
szép -> szebb = beautiful -> more beautiful.

The _*superlative*_ is formed by a leg- prefix in front of the comparative form:

 *leg*magasabb
*leg*öregebb
*leg*hülyébb
*leg*csúnyább
*leg*szebb.
_*Extreme superlative*_:

*legesleg*magasabb
*legesleg*öregebb
*legesleg*hülyébb
*legesleg*csúnyább
*legesleg*szebb.

_*Doubly extreme superlative*_:

*legeslegesleg*magasabb
*legeslegesleg*öregebb
*legeslegesleg*hülyébb
*legeslegesleg*csúnyább
*legeslegesleg*szebb.


----------



## Armas

Finnish

Comparative -mpi, superlative -in:

iso = big
isompi = bigger
isoin = biggest

Some words may have other endings:

hyvä = good
parempi = better
paras = best


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
We have no suffix like in English or German but adverbs or particles.

Comparative -  鈴木は田中より背が高い。suzuki wa tanaka *yori *se ga takai
Suzuki/is/Tanaka/than/tall (c.f. Suzuki is taller than Tanaka)
*A yori B* is equivalent to *more B than A*

Superlative - 鈴木はクラスの中で背が最も高い。suzuki wa kurasu no naka de se ga *mottomo *takai
Suzuki/is/class/of/the middle/in/most/tall (c.f. Suzuki is the tallest of the class)
just put _mottomo _or _ichiban _ahead of the very word, as in mottomo oishii(the most delicious) or ichiban omoshiroi(most interesting).


----------



## apmoy70

Greek forms the comparative and superlative mostly by adding suffixes.

Comparative:
(1) Adj. *«ψηλός, -λή, -λό»* [p͡siˈlos] (masc.), [p͡siˈli] (fem.), [p͡siˈlo] (neut.) --> _high, tall_ > comp. *«ψηλό-**τερος**, -τερη*,* -τερο»* [p͡siˈloteros] (masc.), [p͡siˈloteri] (fem.), [p͡siˈlotero] (neut.) --> _higher, taller_; the _type 1_ adjectives, form the comparative by adding the suffix *«-τερος»* to the stem of the adjective.
When the suffix is added to thematic bases that had short penultimate in the ancient language, the presuffixal vowel becomes long e.g:
*«Σοφός, -φή, -φό»* [soˈfos] (masc.), [soˈfi] (fem.), [soˈfo] (neut.) --> _wise_ > comp. *«σοφώ-τερος»* [soˈfoteros] --> _wiser_; the presuffixal omikron *«-o-» -ŏ-* becomes omega *«-ω-» -ō-*. The PIE suffix *-(t)er-o- is the basis for the comparative forms.
(2) Αdj. *«μεγάλος, -λη, -λο»* [meˈɣalos] (masc.), [meˈɣali] (fem.), [meˈɣalo] (neut.) --> _big, large, great_ > comp. *«μεγαλ-ύτερος, -ύτερη, -ύτερο»* [meɣaˈliteros] (masc.), [meɣaˈliteri] (fem.), [meɣaˈlitero] (neut.) --> _bigger, greater, larger_; the _type 2_ adjectives form the comparative by adding the suffix to the stem of the adj. minus the vowel stem, but the suffix now is PIE *-ud-(t)er-o- _higher, outer_ cf Skt. उत्तर (úttara), _excellent_ < PIE *-ud- _on high, up, out_ + PIE *-(t)er-o-.
(3) Adj. *«αληθής, -θής, -θές»* [aliˈθis] (masc. & fem.), [aliˈθes] (neut.) --> _true, real_ > comp. *«αληθέσ-τερος, -τερη, -τερο»* [aliˈθesteros] (masc.), [aliˈθesteri] (fem.), [aliˈθestero] (neut.) --> _truer, more real_; the _type 3_ adjectives form the comparative by adding the suffix to the stem of the adj. but the stem is now *«-σ-» -s-*.
Periphrastically one can form the comparative with the adv. *«πιο»* [pço] --> _more, most_ < ByzGr adv. *«πλιό» plió* [pʎo] < Classical adv. *«πλέον» pléŏn* --> _more, longer, larger_ (PIE *pleh₁- _full_ cf Skt. प्राय (práya), _plenty_) preceding the positive adj. e.g *«πιο ψηλός»* = *«ψηλότερος»*, *«πιο σοφός»* = *«σοφώτερος»* etc.

Superlative:
(1) & (3) *«Ψηλό-τατος, -τατη, -τατο»* [p͡siˈlotatos] (masc.), [p͡siˈlotati] (fem.), [p͡siˈlotato] (neut.( --> _tallest_; *«αληθέσ-τατος, -τατη, -τατο»* [aliˈθestatos] (masc.), [aliˈθestati] (fem.), [aliˈθestato] (neut.) --> _most true, most real_. Again when the suffix is added to thematic bases that had short penultimate in the ancient language, the presuffixal vowel becomes long e.g: *«σοφώ-τατος»* [soˈfotatos] (masc.) --> _wisest_. PIE suffix *-t-ṃos > Gr. *«-τατος»*.
(2) The superlative of the _type 2_ adjectives offer some peculiarities. *«Μέγ-ιστος, -ιστη, -ιστο»* [ˈmeʝistos] (masc.), [ˈmeʝisti] (fem.), [ˈmeʝisto] (neut.) --> _biggest, largest, greatest_. Τhe suffix is *«-ιστος»* [-istos] < PIE *-ist(h₂)o- cf Proto-Germanic *-istaz > Ger. -st, Eng. -est etc.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.)big- malaki(h). 2.) bigger- higit ang laki , mas malaki, sunod sa laki. 3.) Biggest- pinakamalaki, kalakihan, kahigitan sa lahat.


----------



## Panceltic

sThe situation in Slovene is similar to Serbian:

There are two ways of adjective gradation:

1) with suffixes -ši/-ji/-ejši
2) with the adverb "bolj" (corresponds to English "more")

Examples (the words often change significantly when the suffix is added):

1) grd, gr*ši* (ugly, uglier); globok, glob*lji* (deep, deeper); debel, debel*ejši* (fat, fatter)
2) bel, *bolj* bel (white, whiter)

The superlative is formed by prefixing "naj" to the comparative: *naj*grši (the ugliest), *naj*globlji (the deepest), *naj*debelejši (the fattest), *naj*bolj bel (the whitest)

Some adjective have irregular forms: dober, boljši; majhen, manjši; velik, večji ...

The two methods of gradation are usually exclusive, i.e. an adjective can only be gradated by one of them.


----------



## ger4

I forgot to mention that in German many adjectives have irregular comparatives and superlatives:
_
gut - good
besser - better
(am) best(en) - best_

Often, the stem vowel changes (a>ä, o>ö, u>ü):
_groß - big, large
größer - bigger, larger
(am) größt(en) - biggest, largest_

(ß is pronounced /s/)

---
Estonian:

Comparative: genitive stem + _-em_

As for the superlative, there are two options:
_- kõige _('of all') + comparative
- partitive stem + _-im_

_uus - new
uuem - newer 
kõige uuem / uusim* - the newest_

Partly irregular:
_hea - good
parem - better
kõige parem / parim - best_

* here, _uusim_ appears in a headline, _kõige uuem_ in one of the first sentences of the article


----------



## Encolpius

In *Hungarian *you have only one form as mentioned already above.


----------



## Medune

Portuguese has lost Latin comparative forms of adjectives. The job has since then been performed pretty much by prepositions and adverbs of degree.

Comparative:
of Superiority:_ mais adj. (do) que_   (lit. more adj. than)       
_A é mais alto (do) que B._ (A is taller than B)
of Inferiority: _menos adj. (do) que _ (lit. less adj. than)
_A é menos inteligente (do) que B _(A is less inteligente than B)

Superlative_: _
Of superiority_: o/a mais adj. (de todos, de...)
A é o mais alto de todos_ (A is the tallest (of all))
Of inferiority: _o/a menos adj.  _(lit. the least adj.)          _ 
A é o menos inteligente da classe _(A is the least intelligent in the class)
_Exceptions:
grande, maior, o maior (big, bigger, biggest)
bom, melhor, o melhor (good, better, best)
ruim, pior, o pior  (good, worse, worst)
grande, maior, o maior/ o máximo* (big, bigger, the biggest/ the maximum)
pequeno, menor, o menor/ o mínimo* (small, smaller, smallest/the minimum)_

Analogously to what happened with other romance languages, we do have superlative forms derived from  those of Latin, but which actually work as emphasisers.
Formation:
_-íssimo ( portuguese steam + íssimo) _This structure remains very prolific nowadays and is responsible for a myriad of neologisms.•
_-érrimo (latin steam + érrimo) _Although they are called erudite superlatives, they are quite used in spoken language - from the most casual to the most formal varieties.

_magro, muito magro, *magérrimo* (thin, very thin, extremely thin)
pobre, muito pobre, *paupérrimo* (poor, very poor, extremely poor)
alto, muito alto, _*altíssimo *_(tall/high, very tall/high, extremely tall/high)
caro, muito caro, *caríssimo* (expensive/dear, very expensive/dear, extremely expensive/dear)
Exceptions:
bom, muito bom, *óptimo* (good, very good, great) 
ruim, muito ruim, *péssimo* (bad, very bad, awful)
pequeno, muito pequeno, *mínimo* (small, very small, extremely small/ the smallest)
grande, muito grande, _* enorme/ máximo *_(big, very big, enormous/ the biggest) _

_*Mínimo _and_ máximo its superlative connotations in characterising quantitative expressions:
valor máximo/mínimo (maximum/minimum value; the highest/lowest value)
•In fact, the very word very has a its superlative: muito, muitíssimo.
An exemple of its usage:
Obrigado (thanks)  lit. obliged
Muito obrigado (thank you) lit. much/very obliged
Muitíssimo obrigado (thank you so much/very much) 
_


----------



## Red Arrow

Holger2014 said:


> In German, the comparative and superlative is formed by adding suffixes:
> _-->_ _lang (long) | länger (longer) | längst- (longest)_
> 
> ... even where English uses 'more' and 'most':
> _--> interessant (interesting) | interessanter (more interesting) | interessantest- (most interesting)_


It is also like this in Dutch:

_interessant - interessant*er* - interessant*st*
struis - struis*er* - struis*t*_

When a word ends with R, it's like this:_ duur - duur*der* - duur*st*_
When a word ends with E, it's like this: _roze - roze*r* - *meest* roze_
When a word ends with SCH, it's like this:_ logisch - logisch*er* - *meest* logisch _(the CH is silent)
When a word ends with ST, it's like this: _enthousiast - enthousiast*er* - *meest* enthousiast_

Exceptions:
_goed - beter - best _(good - better - best)
_moe / vermoeid - vermoeider - vermoeidst_


----------



## Awwal12

In *Russian* the situation is pretty complex. With comparative forms it is pretty similar to English (either suffixed analytical forms or basic forms with the adverb 'more' added). Superlative forms may be formed in different ways depending on the very adjective and other factors:
- being the same as the comparative (лучший, худший), if necessary accompanied by the specifying adjective "самый" ("the very").
- being formed by adding "самый" not to the comparative but to the base form - in fact, it's the most common and universally applicable way (самый хороший, самый плохой);
- a syntetic superlative form obtained by adding the prefix наи- to what looks like a synthetic comparative form (наилучший, наихудший). Stylistically marked, not usual in the everyday speech; possibly of Church Slavonic origin, maybe also influenced by Polish. May be accompanied by "самый" as the ultimate intensifier.
I must stress that synthetic comparatives often tend to be avoided, possibly resulting in being interpreted as chiefly superlative forms (сильнейший does formally mean 'the stronger one' and 'the strongest one', but you will almost never encounter it in the first meaning).
(Russian adjectives, much like nouns, can have three genders; the examples from above are all masculine.)


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

Comparative: по-
Superlative: нај-
Absolute superlative/excessive (like English "very" or "too"): пре-

Example:

добар, подобар, најдобар, предобар

There is no alternative method - even nondeclinable adjectives such as "тазе" take these prefix. Colloquially, these suffixes can be applied to some nouns too:

човек - human, person
најчовек - a person with the largest number of stereotypically human traits


----------



## ilocas2

long story short - in Czech it's like in Serbian and Slovene. Of course it's different, but the princip is totally the same. More detailed info here - Comparisions


----------



## Ectab

In Arabic, the superlative and comparative adjectives have the same form,
Kabeer, 'akbar - big, bigger\biggest
but mostly if the definite article preceded the superlative\comparative adjective, it is considered as only superlative, like spanish
al-'akbar - the biggest

to create this adjectives we take the root of the adjective, like Sayyi' (bad) root: S W ' then we but glottal stop with vowel a then the first root then the second the another "a" then the last root (only triliteralroot words make comparative and superlative adjectives)
so it becomes: 'aswa' (the worst\worse)
there are regular exceptions for some adjectives that we use 'akthar or 'ashadd (more\most)+ the noun of the adjective, to create them.
for example:
'aHmar (red) noun= iHmirah (redness)
ashaddu\aktharu iHmiraar-an (the nouns be in the accusative\adverbial case and indefinite) the reddest\redder
there are adjective that have the same form like the sup\comp adj but are not, like many colours adjectives 'aHmar 'azraq... (red, blue)
and the feminine form has another form, but the masculine form is used instead of feminine, well this is another story...
sorry for my weak English


----------



## spindlemoss

Yes! In Welsh there are two forms, and like in English, shorter adjectives tend to take endings and longer ones use separate words. Also, in Welsh we have an extra degree of comparison: the equative ("as ... as", "so ...").

Endings:

*tal* tall
*taled* as/so tall
*talach *taller
*talaf *tallest

Separate words:

*diddorol *interesting
*mor ddiddorol *as/so interesting
*mwy diddorol *more interesting
*mwyaf diddorol *most interesting

Of course, as usual, there are exceptions and irregularities, mutations, vowel and consonant changes and variations depending on dialect and register, but the above are the basic ways of doing it.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Swedish, like Danish, can add suffixes _*-are*/*-ast*_ OR premodifiers such as _mera/mest_ (more/most). There are guidelines to which approach you should use, which are similar but not equal to both Danish and English. We have irregular comparative forms, too.

1) Irregular: _lång, längre, längst_ (=long or tall, taller, tallest)
2) Regular: _intressant, intressant*are*, intressant*ast*_ (=interesting, more -, most -) 
3) Premodifiers only: _intresserad, *mer* intresserad, *mest* intresserad_ (interested, more -, most -)

There are some adjectives that should be compared with premodifiers only. Those are typically adjectives ending in _-a_ (_udda_)(=odd), _-e_ (_öde_) (=desolate),  almost all participial forms, e.g. _spännande, leende, böjd, lättad, omtyckt_ (exciting, smiling, bent, relieved, liked) as well as adjectives ending in _-isk_ (_typisk_) (=typical). The participial rule appears to be true for Danish, English and Swedish - these already have a suffix (typically making a verb into an adjective), therefore you can't stack another suffix after the first one). 

P.S: you may protest that _-ant is a participial form, and it is in French, but it's not a native Swedish suffix, therefore it's regarded as "stackable" in the above context. _


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto uses *pli* to form the comparative and *plej* to form the superlative.

_Johano estas alta_ (John is tall)
_Vilhelmo estas pli alta ol Johano_ (William is taller than John)
_Paǔlo estas la plej alta_ (Paul is the tallest)


----------

